# Protein/Shakes/Smoothies + Spirulina, Chlorella etc



## Boyley (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post i was wondering if you guys would be able to help me plan a morning shake, ive been reading up and would like to include the following.

Spirulina, Chlorella, Wheatgrass, Flaxseed Oil + Lecithin

does anyone have anything similar for their morning shake' and if so what?

or does anyone know what i can possibly mix it with to hide the ghastlyness as theres quite a bit of fish in there all help is appreciated.

i would also like all your smoothie/shake recipes so i can start having a go myself, im currently 19 + 183lbs looking to gain about a stone in muscle mass i have a Bodyfat of 10-11%

does anyone have any shake recipes that include porridge oats also?

and would it be a good idea to plan a morning shake with say oats, a weetabix and some fresh fruit, whey and some juice or whatever else in there?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't recommend anything to do with the shake itself as I just have my standard shake with oats etc.

You can get good oats from MP:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/instant_oats


----------



## Boyley (Jul 30, 2010)

Firstly, thanks for the reply.

I understand that for my morning oats "steel cut oats" are the best as they have the lower gi? And that if I'm planning on having oats in shakes I need "ultra fine" scottish oats is this correct? Do I need to cook the oats before putting them in the blender or just pour the oats in dry?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I seperate mine.

I have muesli/berries/hemp oil in natural yogurt then a protein shake with added greens powder,easy


----------



## Boyley (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheers for the reply mate! What's hemp oil? And what do you have in your green shake then?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Boyley said:


> Cheers for the reply mate! What's hemp oil? And what do you have in your green shake then?


Search 'Good oil' for hemp,an excellent souce of efa's (Tesco stocks it)

Greens powder,i normally use Udo's choice beyond greens.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Just put in the oats, they would have already been processed.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

in the morning after ive trained I have spirillina, wheatgrass abd vit b mixed together


----------



## Boyley (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks carly! What juice do you have with it or just water? Any fruit mixed in aswell? Is it horrid?

Cheers Desperadodan!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

personally i'd prefer a meal but this is what i'd have as a substitute.

30-50g whey whey,

100g milled oats,

10ml flax oil,

banana,

blended with a lot of milk.

whey provides you with protein (dependant upon brand vits/minerals),

oats - provide complex carbs and b vits,

flax oil - EFAS 3/6/9

banana - simple/complex carbs and minerals,

milk - calcium, protein and carbs.

Good allrounder, straight forward to make.


----------



## Boyley (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheers big man! Is this if you don't eat in the mornin you take this? Any other recipes?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Boyley said:


> Thanks carly! What juice do you have with it or just water? Any fruit mixed in aswell? Is it horrid?
> 
> Cheers Desperadodan!


No worries buddy.


----------

